# Grey? Chestnut? What do you think...



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this not chimera or something?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I believe that's a bloodmark- essentially a high concentration of flea bite marks. Here's a page that has a few other horses that have similar markings, including one on the face: http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/bloodmarks.html


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's a blood mark. It's not a high concentration of flea bites. It lack of grey in that area. that spot will never change unlike the rest of the horse.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

She is awesomely cool!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Appy, is there anything in particular that causes the lack of greying in the area?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That's Billy Glosser's mare Warface. She's heavily flea bit in that area and it will stay bay like that and won't grey out. But she is grey.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> Appy, is there anything in particular that causes the lack of greying in the area?


Either just a strange combination of fleabite location or possibly a somatic mutation, where that random spot on her face missed the genetic memo that it was supposed to grey as well.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen a few Arabians like that. She's a fleabitten grey, with what they call the bloody mark on her face (quite often you see the bloody shouldered horses).

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/bloodmarks.html


----------



## KJsDustyDash (Oct 9, 2012)

Warface! What a great name!


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

She couldn't make up her mind!

What people don't realize is that Arabians come in some COOL colors. Some purebreds (egyptian bred horses) can resemble pintos, roans, palominos, etc. They dont have the color genes but they mimic those colors. =]


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> What people don't realize is that Arabians come in some COOL colors. Some purebreds (egyptian bred horses) can resemble pintos, roans, palominos, etc. They dont have the color genes but they mimic those colors. =]


They _do_ have the colour genes. Just not the ones that people first think of when they think of pinto. Arabians don't have tobiano and frame, however, they do have sabino, splash, rabicano and dominant white. The genes are there, they have just been selectively avoided until very recently. So while Arabians have these white patterning genes, they also have white suppression genes as well, which are prolific through the bloodlines.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> She couldn't make up her mind!
> 
> What people don't realize is that Arabians come in some COOL colors. Some purebreds (egyptian bred horses) can resemble pintos, roans, palominos, etc. They dont have the color genes but they mimic those colors. =]



I own several.sabino and rabicano Arabians, as well as a Fire And Ice daughter, who resembles the palamino coliur. I just have yet to add one of these guys! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Remali said:


> I've seen a few Arabians like that. She's a fleabitten grey, with what they call the bloody mark on her face (quite often you see the bloody shouldered horses).
> 
> http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/bloodmarks.html


I've seen them on the shoders, never on the face before. J love it!
I wonder if the old saying works for this as well, or juat shoulder marks.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I own several.sabino and rabicano Arabians, as well as a Fire And Ice daughter, who resembles the palamino coliur. I just have yet to add one of these guys! LOL



My friend has a minimal sabino mare by a Padron son. She is STUNNING.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but the first thing that came to mind when I saw the mare from the OP was an old beater car that has been hacked together... y'know the ones with a different color fender or hood than the rest of the car? 

Like this:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

KJsDustyDash said:


> Warface! What a great name!


And to think they didn't even know she'd end up with a bloodmark there, either! :lol:


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I'm sorry but the first thing that came to mind when I saw the mare from the OP was an old beater car that has been hacked together... y'know the ones with a different color fender or hood than the rest of the car?
> 
> Like this:


HAHAHAHA.. Oh my xD


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> My friend has a minimal sabino mare by a Padron son. She is STUNNING.



Gorgeous!! Any body shots?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I'm sorry but the first thing that came to mind when I saw the mare from the OP was an old beater car that has been hacked together... y'know the ones with a different color fender or hood than the rest of the car?
> 
> Like this:




****!! That is hilarious! I had a truck like that I used to call The Rainbow Warrior. :-D


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Two-Face and Odd Eyed Tortie, Venus

Or like this cat....


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I have an arabian at our rescue like that!! When we got her she was a typical chestnut greying out, with a little dappling and some red on her neck, looked like a cluster of flea-bit spots. Over the years she got whiter, but her red spot got BIGGER. 
Here she is:









This was the first day she met my mare, acting like an Arabian xD










Yes she is *fat* xD


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Isn't that called Badger face?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is aweskme Punk!! Did she come with papers?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow! That mare's face marking is sharp! I'd take her & the split face cat for a barn mascot


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> She is aweskme Punk!! Did she come with papers?


Thanks I think she did, but she's not one of my projects, we got her actually before we were a rescue, spent tons on training but she's just an air-head. The wonderful trainer we hired, I love, but she trained her a number of skills that we just aren't skilled enough to achieve. And without them, she is fairly dangerous to ride. She's just explosive. I'll see if I can check her registered name and who she's related too, but I don't think blood spots are hereditary? I'm not sure? We found a magazine with a stallion who looked JUST like her, except his spot was on the other side (assuming the photo wasn't flipped). I wonder if it is hereditary if they're related. I'll look into it


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like a challenge LOL Hopefully some headway gets made with her. Does she buck?
I don't believe it is hereditary, but I have found that most Afabians that exhibit it are either Straight Eygptian or high percentage. Just curious if she fell into that pattern.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I really have no idea, I'll ask to see her paperwork when I go back tuesday. Nah, she doesn't buck, she spooks over EVERYTHING. Silly things like a bucket that was on the elft of the driveway that's now on the right of the driveway is now a horrible monster. We've taught her to put her head down when she's frightened to shift her out of flight mode. But now when she's scared she'll just dance in place with her nose on the ground just about ready to explode. She's gone about 10 years at our rescue and is getting up there in age now, she'll probably just live it out with us. Most of our horses are end-of-the-line type horses, who really just need a place to live out their life and pass with love. When we got her in the beginning we put all sorts of money and hopes into her, but then we got full, lost money, and her unpredictability really was her own downfall. She could have gone to a quality handler, but none showed up. So now she exists and keeps our old ponies company. She unfortunately kicked her regular handler seriously on 3 occasions, all out of fear (plastic bags or being behind her without proper warning) but each time ending disastrously, which has truly limited her potential even further. It's sad because she could have been so great if she were trained as a foal, or just been less spooky in general.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

WOW thats cool


----------

